# Lawn Sprinkler Checkup for $79



## 97bandit

Its springtime again. For $79 I will check your entire sprinkler system. I will check your controller operation,your zone valve operation and repair any wiring or solenoid problems. Finally I will clean/check the water pattern on each head and repair any that are broken or worn out. This price includes up to 2 hrs. labor( extra hrs. @ $40/hr.). Any repair parts are billed at cost(no upcharge). I will also do additions and changes to systems. Call me @ 850-982-4174 and schedule an appointment. Thanks. Mead Nobles


----------



## 97bandit

Bump!!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Sent you a PM.


----------



## jim t

My lawn was put in about 2 years ago. My sprinkler system was installed shortly afterward..The lawn isbeginning to outgrow the height of the sprinklers... can you raise the sprinkers as required?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## 97bandit

bump:usaflag


----------



## wflgator

PM sent.


----------



## 97bandit

Bump!!!Still here if you need me.:usaflag


----------



## pogypumper

I gave this guy's number to my mother after I read his initial post a few weeks ago. She called me after he finished and told me she couldn't be more pleased with his work. She said he was honest, polite, timely and more than fair.

I don't know this guy from Adam, but if he made my mom happy,(not easy), I would highly recommend him.


----------



## 97bandit

I appreciate the good word. I try to treat every customer right and fair. As to your mom, she is a sweet lady. Tell her to call me when shes ready to do the lower back yard.

I know money is tight right now, so Ive changed my charges. 

I will check your system and adjust/clean your heads at a flat rate of $40/hr. I use my teenage son to help and pay him out of my wages. This gives him a summer job and cuts my work time down. If anyone is interested, call me at 850-982-4174.

Also anybody that knows some of the local rental property managers, I would appreciate a good word. I know rental properties are rented partly on how they look, and the sprinkler system sometimes gets overlooked.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Mead Nobles:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## 97bandit

BTT!:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## 97bandit

Thanks Eric for the good word. 

And on the return note, I think anyone wanting the ultimate in shallow water charters needs to call Eric Holtzman. The man has the equipment and knows his business. 

Also, anyone needing any fencing or landscaping done call me. I have some great guys in the fire department with me that do quality work.

Mead Nobles

850-982-4174


----------



## Reel Estate

Mr. Nobles came and repaired my system as well. Very reasonable and good work.


----------



## 97bandit

Just a reminder that even though temperatures have come down some, rainfall has also fell off. Call me to get those sprinklers working. You dont want your beautiful lawn going into winter in bad shape. Thanks


----------



## 97bandit

Hey guys

I know the economy is in the crapper, so Im trying to get by and help anybody on the forum. Call me and mention the forum(tell your friends) and Ill come do the check up for $49.

Thanks to all that have given me some work.


----------



## joebuck

I just wanted to give Mead Noblesa bump on this post. He just got my sprinkler systemup andrunning again. I could not recommendhim highly enough. He did a great job, kept me posted as to what he was doing, and his price is more than fair!!!! If you need ANY sprinkler work done give him a call. He takes great pride in his work and it shows. Thanks again Mead for aterrific job. :bowdown


----------



## GrouperTrooper

I recently had a screened porch added to the back of my house. Apparently the workers nicked one of my sprinkler lines and didn't notice it. Well I noticed it after it started to wash out from under the concrete slab. I contacted J. Mead Nobles, he came, he saw and he conquered! I was not able to be there to meet him each day that he was at my house but the job is done and I couldn't be happier with the results. He even put the sod back so that in a couple of months,any evidence of digging will be gone. Thank you Thank you Thank you. 

Folks as I've stated before...I've used this forum for several projects around my house and have never been disappointed. Kudos to Mr. Nobles for a job well done. I can't recommend him enough.Oh and by the way...for all the digging and repairing, I was very pleased with the bill! Excellent work...excellent price.

Thanks again,

Wally Rossow


----------



## 97bandit

BTT. Springtime is coming!!!!!


----------



## 97bandit

BTT!!Anyone needing some help, give me a call.:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## joebuck

I am gonna bump this up for Mead. He just came by and replaced a fried controller for me. Once again, he has done a great job for a fair price. If you need ANY sprinkler work done give him a call. Thanks again Mead. :usaflag


----------



## Runned Over

PM Sent!!!


----------



## Skippy

Had Mead come all the way out to my place near Tiger Point on Tuesday, did a complete check up on my system, found 2 valves stuck, fixed them, added 3 new sprinkler heads to replace broken ones and then moved another and replaced it with a rainman geared rotating head.



An absolute steal of a price, probably saved me hundreds, and the lawn looks like he was never there where he had to dig it up.



Highly recommended. I'll be keeping his cell number. :bowdown



Skippy


----------



## 97bandit

Joe and Skippy,

Thanks for the kind words. :usaflag:usaflag:usaflag

Mead


----------



## ggant

Another props for Mead, He and his son came over to Daphne, AL. checked out my system saw what was neededand came back the following week to complete the repair. I felt the price was more than reasonable and was nice doing business with someone who actually shows up when they say they will. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## [email protected]

I just had my sprinklers done by Mead. I want to say you guys were right he is top notch. He worked for 6 hrs in the92 degreeheat to fix the mess that I had. He is honest and fair and does a very proffesional job. Thanks Mead and if you ever need anything on the water let me know. Capt John

www.seatow.com


----------



## deckhand

Bump for Mead Nobles! Everthing he did seems to be working great. He did it for a fair price and communicated very well! Ken


----------



## chasin-tail

PM sent


----------



## Mikvi

Bump for Mead. He just did an outstanding job on my system that hadn't been run in 2 years. Professional work at an excellent price


----------



## 97bandit

Once again, I am thanking the forum members for their kind words. I have met some really nice peolple and appreciate the support. I am always ready to assist the PFF.

Thanks

Mead


----------



## navygirl1974

does your offer still stand?


----------



## joebuck

Mead has moved to Texas but his son might be able to help you. When Mead sees this post I'm sure he will get back with you.



navygirl1974 said:


> does your offer still stand?


----------

